# Low Bridges



## trooperd (Jul 4, 2009)

I have recently had a few close calls with low bridges that could easily have resulted in a bad accident.

Does anyone know of a good GPS system or add on for my Garmin that would give a low bridge warning?

Something like a speed camera POI list could work, but I can't seem to find anything.

Many thanks.


----------



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

Low Clearance GPS Data

Try this. It may be what you are looking for.

Jack


----------



## trooperd (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for your helpful advice.

I have decided to give it a try. It has been recommended to me on several forums.

It looks really good.

Thanks again.


----------

